# Viper 5901 REMOTE START HELP ASAP PLZ



## ek souljah (Jan 1, 2011)

Ok i have a viper 5901 installed in my 99 civic ex 5 speed manual transmission. everything works real good and great, im having a hard time figuring why my remote start doesnt work at all. When i have the brain programmed for automatic transmission, the remote start doesnt give me an error and i start the 12 min countdown like if the remote start is working, lights flash on but doesnt crank.... when i set the brain back to manual how it should be, i get a error and 7 flashes which is ""manual transmission is enabled, but not initialized."

--i checked the wiring, i found out the neutral safety wire is supposed to be grounded for auto tranny, and ran to he e-brake wire for manual. mine happened to be grounded for some odd reason so i took it off the ground and spliced into the e-brake wire. as u can see in this pic.

--I also dont have a actual switch that i can set on and off comming from that black/white safety wire, as yall can see.

--I also saw the violet/white wire that is my tachometer, it was hooked up from the modelue. but nothing at the end, i this supposed to be somewhere for remote start to crank or engage? see pic....




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I also found this other wire that happens to be the WHITE/BLUE h1/10 remote start/turbo timer wire, its spliced and not ran anywhere. is thi supposed to be ran? i need my remote start, as i like driving my car when is warmed up wakin up at 5am every morning for work. thx guys



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

i also saw this laying around the car and im guessing it could be the safety switch, i just don tunderstand why the 2 connectors, when i only have one safety switch wire (black/white from first pic).



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ek souljah (Jan 1, 2011)

anybody??? plz


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

ek souljah said:


> Ok i have a viper 5901 installed in my 99 civic ex 5 speed manual transmission. everything works real good and great, im having a hard time figuring why my remote start doesnt work at all. When i have the brain programmed for automatic transmission, the remote start doesnt give me an error and i start the 12 min countdown like if the remote start is working, lights flash on but doesnt crank.... when i set the brain back to manual how it should be, i get a error and 7 flashes which is ""manual transmission is enabled, but not initialized."
> 
> --i checked the wiring, i found out the neutral safety wire is supposed to be grounded for auto tranny, and ran to he e-brake wire for manual. mine happened to be grounded for some odd reason so i took it off the ground and spliced into the e-brake wire. as u can see in this pic.
> 
> ...


 The second wire would be for a ground I assume.


----------



## ek souljah (Jan 1, 2011)

are u positive on this man? really dont wanna fry the brain lol.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

12 VOLT CONSTANT WHITE (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
STARTER BLACK/WHITE (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
STARTER 2 N/A 
IGNITION 1 BLACK/YELLOW (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
IGNITION 2 N/A 
IGNITION 3 N/A 
ACCESSORY/HEATER BLOWER 1 YELLOW (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
ACCESSORY/HEATER BLOWER 2 N/A 
KEYSENSE N/A 
PARKING LIGHTS ( - ) N/A 
PARKING LIGHTS ( + ) RED/BLACK (+) @ FUSEBOX OR DRIVERS KICK PANEL 
POWER LOCK GREEN/WHITE (TYPE B) @ 2-PIN BLUE PLUG, BEHIND FUSEBOX 
POWER UNLOCK GREEN/RED (TYPE B) @ 2-PIN BLUE PLUG, BEHIND FUSEBOX 
LOCK MOTOR WIRE N/A 
DOOR TRIGGER LIGHT GREEN/RED (-) IN DRIVERS KICK PANEL 
DOMELIGHT SUPERVISION USE DOOR TRIGGER, Requires Part #775 Relay 
TRUNK RELEASE N/A 
SLIDING POWER DOOR N/A 
HORN BLUE/GREEN (-) or BLUE/RED (-) @ STEERING COLUMN HARNESS 
TACH BLUE @ 2-PIN PLUG NEAR DISTRIBUTOR 
WAIT TO START LIGHT N/A 
BRAKE GREEN/WHITE (+) @ SWITCH ABOVE BRAKE PEDAL 
FACTORY ALARM DISARM N/A 
ANTI-THEFT N/A


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

the larger gauge pink wire and the pink and black are your ignition wires....no wonder it doesnt work. Pink wire is ignition 1 (see chart above) but the pink and black ones doesnt matter. The wires that should always see a ground are the neutral safety and the ground wire.


----------

